# Best of the rest challenge



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I know a couple of you were down for the extra challenge. Since it seems to be a very small group I suggest a fast, live draft. I got plenty of fighters in mind already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm down,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I only got like 45 minutes but I can send somebody a list if it won't be done by then.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I only got like 45 minutes but I can send somebody a list if it won't be done by then.


I'm good with that. Unless you want to wait until some set time tomorrow or something.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm up for it but working till 7pm.. It's 3pm currently..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I'm good with that. Unless you want to wait until some set time tomorrow or something.


I am back to work tomorrow but I can get a proxy to fill in for me.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Whatever works for me. We could all send list to someone not playing and have it all done that way. Should be pretty easy since there will probably only be 5 people or so and if everyone knows to make a list it can be done quickly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I posted mine in the staff section so any staff member can pick for me.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I posted mine in the staff section so any staff member can pick for me.


Sounds good. I thought atleast 1 other person expressed interest in this? Might wait to the end of the day to see.
Maybe the boards nicest member would be willing to help, I'll have to ask dude.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I get in on this, or is it too late?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can go with a list but not live... Sometimes I have to work


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

When should lists be send in? I can send mine in tommorow night.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If you want another player I can send a list. I have 11 on my original list that didn't get picked. I imagine I could come up with a few more. Set the final number of participates and I can send a list with 5 more than the total number needed.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

We just need to find a volunteer that isn't playing that would be willing to handle the list. Then we could do it entirely by list. Then it should be pretty easy to put together. I suggest the draft order start with order of sign up. I'll go last since I made the challenge. Toxic is first since he was first to accept. Then we go down the list. Just my suggestion. I also suggest a straight draft no snake. You keep your order for each round. Again just suggestions.

We have 6 players, all willing to make list. Should be fairly easy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm able to throw together a list any time now. Got a few guys already so if someone wants to throw it together, sall good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got my list ready  do we have a person to send them to yet?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am waiting as well..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't mind running the draft for you guys and not participating in the challenge. So send me your lists and i'll randomise the order/get Toxic's list off one of the Mods.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sending


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So how many do we have? Want to make sure I have enough names on the list.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Term said:


> So how many do we have? Want to make sure I have enough names on the list.


go to www.fightmatrix.com and search through the rankings and just put down as many fighters as you can that you want, it's probably the easiest way to choose a list.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> go to www.fightmatrix.com and search through the rankings and just put down as many fighters as you can that you want, it's probably the easiest way to choose a list.


No I mean how many players in the challenge, I want to have enough names so that I can get all 5 in one go.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah i know, only a couple have sent in lists so far so i'll have to hit you up with a number a little later.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I gave 10 names optimistically hoping that'll be enough, but also because I'm always on so it's not a big deal to me to have to send more names in a timely fashion.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm using my phone right now so it might take a second but I can send my list as well.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I just PMed you a list. 27 names so hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll send in a list in a few minutes. Just noticed two of the guys I wanted are already taken


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay the cutoff for sending lists is in 24 hours from the time of this post. Everything has to be sorted before the 12th for Strikeforce so lets get it done nice and fast.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I can help coordinate this draft if you need me to. Just hit me up if so.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> I can help coordinate this draft if you need me to. Just hit me up if so.


Yeah definitely man, ta. I'll hit you up with the the finished draft tomorrow to update the OP :hug:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys are awesome, thanks for helping out. 

Killz looking good in blue! :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah definitely man, ta. I'll hit you up with the the finished draft tomorrow to update the OP :hug:


rock and roll! just drop me a PM when you need me.



OUSOONERSOU said:


> You guys are awesome, thanks for helping out.
> 
> Killz looking good in blue! :thumb02:


thanks buddy :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz wasn't always blue? Well I'll be damned...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Killz wasn't always blue? Well I'll be damned...


Could have sworn he was red. But I have smoked since then so I could be trippin lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

My list only had 8 fighters on it. I forgot to add 1 other guy that would have been fairly high on my list. But I'll just keep it as is unless I need to add more fighters.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Killz wasn't always blue? Well I'll be damned...


I was red up til lunchtime today :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I was red up til lunchtime today :thumb02:


I knew it! This stoner still has a couple memory cells left.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I was red up til lunchtime today :thumb02:


Red/Blue, in this crazy and mixed up world, we can't discriminate based on colour...unless you're regular blue, then you can F right off.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Red/Blue, in this crazy and mixed up world, we can't discriminate based on colour...unless you're regular blue, then you can F right off.


It's color :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> It's color :thumb02:


I only got 80WPM because of that American bitch Mavis Beakon and her racist spelling of favourite!!!!!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I only got 80WPM because of that American bitch Mavis Beakon and her racist spelling of favourite!!!!!


Drop all them extra "u"s and see how fast you type :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I will send a list later.. That is unless my misses goes into labour as today his her due day!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Drop all them extra "u"s and see how fast you type :thumb02:


Us for life!



hixxy said:


> I will send a list later.. That is unless my misses goes into labour as today his her due day!


FFL > Childbirth. Get you're priorities together man! :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

hixxy said:


> I will send a list later.. That is unless my misses goes into labour as today his her due day!


Well early congrats! I hope all goes well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I will send a list later.. That is unless my misses goes into labour as today his her due day!


Oh! Congratulations buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

even labor has an extra u? When do you people stop with the U?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If everyone had a bit more U and a little less Me, the world would be a better place.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If everyone had a bit more U and a little less Me, the world would be a better place.


Sounds like a U problem to me...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lyoto Machida is like Dale Doback. "You have to call me Dragon".


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hahaha I can't stand American spelling.. it's so strange, why did they bother changing anything at all? adding Zs where Ss belong and removing Us, that shit isn't cool IMO!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with El Bresko, also, words just look better with the correct amount of U's in them. Like honour, I despise it spelled honor IMO


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Hahaha I can't stand American spelling.. it's so strange, why did they bother changing anything at all? adding Zs where Ss belong and removing Us, that shit isn't cool IMO!


I'm surrounded by Euros here but...our spelling is better


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

and what's up with "Mom"? It's meant to be "mum".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> and what's up with "Mom"? It's meant to be "mum".


Too far man!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> and what's up with "Mom"? It's meant to be "mum".


I call her momma. I love my momma. I couldn't say mum without giving myself a weggie.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> and what's up with "Mom"? It's meant to be "mum".


I am from Canada and I say "MuM" 

anyways still room for this?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I will allow you to enter but only because you spell correctly. PM me a list of around 15 fighters that you want.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MuscleSherk said:


> I am from Canada and I say "MuM"
> 
> anyways still room for this?


I've never picked up on that in your speech pattern Steven, guess I'll be keeping an ear open for that now


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

30 minutes left to send in a draft!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the draft is complete. I created a new thread for it so Killz please sticky when you get the time my amigo!


----------

